# What color shoes with navy pants?



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

To my eye, black is a definite no-go.

My choices, in order of preferance, are:

1. Chili
2. Merlot
3. Brown

All of these colors assume a belt of identical color as the shoes and a complementary shirt.

What's your take?


----------



## JLAnderson (Jan 17, 2008)

*My preference ...*

... is merlot/burgundy first and then brown. Chili, as in AE's color, is just too red for my taste to match with navy pants.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

jauburn:

The basic answers :icon_smile: from the Frequently Asked Questions linked from the Home Page:

Q: What color shoes do I wear with which color trousers?

*A:* With Gray trousers, shoes can be Black (conservative), 
dark Brown (sophisticated), or cordovan. 

With Navy, shoes can be 
black, dark brown or cordovan.

With Tan and Olive, shoes can be 
all shades of brown or cordovan.

With Black trousers, shoes can be black or cordovan.

*Cordovan, (reddish-brown is also 
called Oxblood, or Burgundy if
it's not Cordovan Leather) can
be worn with most suit colors! *​


----------



## Simon (Jun 4, 2008)

Anything other than white:icon_smile_big:


----------



## jauburn (Jun 15, 2008)

Simon said:


> Anything other than white:icon_smile_big:


:icon_smile_big:

Regarding black: black shoes look _horrible_ with navy, to my eye. They look like a very poor attempt at matching.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I prefer black shoes with burgandy close behind. Not a fan of brown with anything other than brown or tan dress pants, or jeans/khakis.

Cruiser


----------



## JordanH. (Jul 31, 2008)

a lot of browns go very nicely with navy and grey, some colors that i never thought brown would go with. brown, however, does not go with black. it can go with charcoal but black and burgundy shoes only go with black pants. i don't really like burgundy shoes with navy or black shoes either. in my eye, only non black colors work with navy.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I prefer contrast.

So, navy pants and tan shoes.

For job interviews, I would wear black shoes.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Burgundy all the way. In a real conservative setting (which I am rarely in), I would wear black, even though I don't love the look. Dark brown is ok. Chili stands out way too much with navy pants.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Cruiser said:


> I prefer black shoes with burgandy close behind. Not a fan of brown with anything other than brown or tan dress pants, or jeans/khakis.


Odd, I don't like black shoes in any sort of casual or even business situation. They're too formal for my tastes. A pair of dark brown suede shoes and navy slacks work well together, IMHO.











Gratuitously stolen from here:
https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2007_08_01_archive.html


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

+1 for burgundy/merlot


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

With navy pants, I feel black shoes work best. Still, I don't really think it's a perfect look, so I have pretty much stopped wearing navy pants. I have merlot shoes, but for some reason, a navy suit and merlot/burgundy shoes just feel like I'm trying too hard.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

jbmcb said:


> A pair of dark brown suede shoes and navy slacks work well together, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some do, some don't. It's easier with gray as in Will's photo above. I have two pair of dressy brown suede shoes. The first is a full brogue from Church (Many years ago.) in chocolate buck. The second is a monk strap from JM Weston. Both shoes have an elegant last and thin, close trimmed soles. But the suede on the Weston shoe is darker, with perhaps a somewhat gray tone, and the suede isn't as plush or smooth as that of the Church shoe. Bottom line is the Church shoe is more apt to look good with some of the many shades of navy blue, whereas the monk strap can really only be worn with some grays.


----------



## Cary Grant (Sep 11, 2008)

My choices, in order of preferance, are:


Brown
Black
Chili
Burgunday/Merlot


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Finding myself in general agreement with Cary Grant, I must offer the following exception:

1. Burgundy/merlot
2. Brown
3. Black
4. Chili!


----------

